# Costco bully sticks (pictures) 12" $2.83/stick



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

I forgot who, but someone mentioned that Costco had a really good price on 12" bully sticks. Basil's grandma did some investigation and snapped some pics for us.

I thought I would share because we're collectively notorious at helping you spend money, not save money. 

If you know someone who is already making a costco trip, then it might be worth asking them to get some for your furbaby. It sure beats paying $4-$7 just for one locally.

(I don't want to get nit picky about the cost of membership, cost of your time, depreciation on your vehicle, cost of gas, etc.. just trying to keep it simple. Hence, if you know someone is already making the trip...)

When we run low I'm definitely going to piggy back on my parents next trip.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Many items you can buy online from Costco without a membership, just FYI.


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

We’ve been buying bully sticks from Costco for the past couple of years. Best deal in town for bully sticks and Bobby really likes this brand and the 12” size. I always try to have a couple of bags on hand because once in awhile they do run out at our Costco. Some bags can be a bit stinky. 😉


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Spottytoes said:


> I always try to have a couple of bags on hand because once in awhile they do run out at our Costco.


That’s what we purchase. They usually have them but occasionally they are not available.


----------



## MsTalika (Aug 29, 2021)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> I forgot who, but someone mentioned that Costco had a really good price on 12" bully sticks. Basil's grandma did some investigation and snapped some pics for us.
> 
> I thought I would share because we're collectively notorious at helping you spend money, not save money.
> 
> ...


Are these for puppies or just adult dogs?


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Bully sticks are great for puppies! I use the littler sticks when they’re small. Phoebe has graduated to the 12” sticks at 5 months old, and she can chew through one in just a few days. She’s very dedicated. 🤣


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I use them for my minipoos, including my puppy. Since he came home at 10 weeks he’s been eating them.

They are too large for a tpoo but fine for minipoos. I do search through the bags looking for the skinniest sticks. Sometimes the bags have mixed sizes so I save the thicker ones for my daughter‘s rough collie.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

MsTalika said:


> Are these for puppies or just adult dogs?


Keep an eye on stool firmness. They can be too rich for some pups. But we gave them to puppy Peggy and found they were good for bonding. She would lay on the floor or in our laps while we held a bully stick for her. Even at 2 years old, she still likes to bring us her chews.


----------

